# L3.63 on the Way



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

From the Tech Portal:

*09/19/2006: 1238* *Software Version L3.63 for ViP622 DVR*

Effective *Wednesday, September 20th*, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version *L3.63* for the *ViP622 DVR* receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at *ALL* satellite locations. 
At this time *L3.63* will be the valid software version for the *ViP622 DVR*.

Hold on to your hats!

Brad


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Any ideas what's included in this upgrade?


----------



## dbsmoss (Sep 14, 2006)

Bradtothebone,
"from the tech portal"... is that an offical DISH portal?

Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes it is... Atleast if it is the same tech portal we have gotten previous release notification. However, also this same portal is not 100% accurate and the update may or may not occur.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

DISHCOMM please!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have the release notes in hand, and will post them tomorrow as soon as the software spools. I will tell you know, though, that DishCOMM is not included in this release. There are a few new features, but nothing as significant or major as that.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The software is spooling. I got mine at 0145 Central Time.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

Mike Johnson said:


> The software is spooling. I got mine at 0145 Central Time.


Just got mine as well. I've noticed two things immediately upon download. There's a "H/W Test" in the diagnostic screen which hasn't been activated and "TV Entertainment" button on the Dish on Demand which is also not activated.


----------



## Todd H (Aug 18, 2006)

I got mine last night as well. The only problem I have had is while watching the news on CNN this morning the video was jerky. I could tell because the news ticker wasn't scrolling smoothly. I changed to another channel and the jerkiness wasn't there. Then I changed back to CNN and it was gone. Weird.


----------



## Fastdad (Sep 19, 2006)

I got my update. We now have episode number and original air date like what we had on the 942.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Todd H said:


> I got mine last night as well. The only problem I have had is while watching the news on CNN this morning the video was jerky. I could tell because the news ticker wasn't scrolling smoothly. I changed to another channel and the jerkiness wasn't there. Then I changed back to CNN and it was gone. Weird.


Oh goody. Sounds like they haven't fixed my only complaint with 360. Or maybe they made it even worse. 

Mike


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes posted: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64752


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks like they're adding features that the 942 already had. I just got my 622 yesterday but haven't hooked it up yet. I'll rectify that this evening.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

dbsmoss said:


> Bradtothebone,
> "from the tech portal"... is that an offical DISH portal?
> 
> Thanks,


Here's the link:

http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/index.shtml

Then click on "Tech Depot," then on "Tech Update"

Brad


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Fastdad said:


> I got my update. We now have episode number and original air date like what we had on the 942.


I noticed that this morning. Kind of a nice feature for older shows I record like "Futurama". But I also noticed that the data was wrong for "The Contender" last night, I'm sure that's an issue on EPSN's end, and not DISH Net's.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

L3.63 is here. Please post your comments in this thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=659931#post659931


----------

